# My little boy arrived - not for the faint-hearted!



## SugarFairy

My little guy arrived 3 days late at 2:30am on 24th July weighing 9lb.

Here is my birth story - if you are worried by labour at all I'd suggest you not read this til your own little one has arrived. If you choose to read it anyway, keep in mind that this is so unusual!! Don't let it worry you or upset your own labour - we are all different :hugs:

Contractions started at about 12:45am on the 23rd, spaced about 5/6 mins apart and lasting almost a minute each. Went into the Heath when they got to 2/3 mins apart and were lasting about a minute each. I was 4cm dilated at 8am. TENS machine had ceased to work by this point but gas and air was awesome! Like the cheapest night out EVER! At midday I was 5cm I think, even though the contractions were right on top of each other. I caved in and had an epidural - which worked mostly but not in the right side of my back so kept having to have extra. They wouldn't let me eat or drink anything except water and I kept throwing up (as I do when I have low blood sugar). I was fully dilated and ready to start pushing by about 9pm but my contractions stopped coming as regularly as they had been so they gave me syntocinon to help the contractions start up again. It didn't work so they kept upping the dose and were also trying to get me to push at the same time. 2 hours of pushing and nothing. Doctor comes in and says I have a lip on my cervix and she can't push it aside plus baby was back to back and twisted and wasn't turning. She said they were gonna take me to theatre and see if he could be delivered by forceps otherwise it would be a c section. In theatre they put me on my back where I threw up several times again, and decided they were gonna do an episiotomy and deliver him with forceps. I couldn't feel anything cos they'd drugged me up ready for a c-section. Didn't take long for Zac to come out but I lost 2.5 litres (yes, liters, not pints!!) of blood cos my uterus didn't contract and for some reason my episiotomy wouldn't stop bleeding. I've never had clotting problems before. It took them nearly 2 hours to stop the bleeding and sort me out. Obviously when this was happening I couldn't have Zac with me and the peadiatrician was checking him over . The epidural was making me shake uncontrollably too. I was actually scared for my life when they told me how much blood I was losing. I had two transfusions, was on oxgyen most of the 24th, had 4 cannulas in my arms, so many different drugs to clot my blood I honestly have no idea what I was given! Then once I was given Zac I couldn't actually move off the bed or even sit up cos I had so many tubes and wires coming out of me. When he cried I couldn't do anything - I think that was the worst part, my baby crying in the cot just a couple of feet from me and not being able to comfort him :cry:
I have internal and external stitches. I'm on iron, antibiotics, 3 forms of pain relief....... But I'm home now : ) Quite surprised that they've let me out so quickly but very very thankful its over!

We've called in Zachary/Zackary (we can't agree on the spelling yet :haha:)

Here's some piccies for you

My baby-daddy sleeping :flower:
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e206/cherry606/DSC00870-1.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e206/cherry606/DSC00846-1.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e206/cherry606/DSC00850.jpg

https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e206/cherry606/DSC00865.jpg

And me looking ridiculously grey! Starting to get my colour back now though!
https://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e206/cherry606/DSC00852.jpg


----------



## SilverWillow

Oh you poor thing what a traumatic and scary experience but glad everything turned out ok, sounds like you were in good hands! Congratulations on the arrival of your gorgeous son though, all worth it! :) :flower:


----------



## prmami25c

wow! what a crazy birth story! Hope you're feeling better now and everything is okay :) Good luck hun! xx


----------



## ahcigar1

Congrats! That must have been so scary. Happy that everything is fine now though and you are able to enjoy your little bundle.


----------



## SugarFairy

SilverWillow said:


> Oh you poor thing what a traumatic and scary experience but glad everything turned out ok, sounds like you were in good hands! Congratulations on the arrival of your gorgeous son though, all worth it! :) :flower:

I was in amazing hands! They were wonderful. I wish I could go and give all of them a massive hug and thank them for delivering my baby safely and keeping me alive! Think I'll send a huge box of chocolates and a card to say thank you. I'm just so grateful :hugs:


----------



## rachie2011

you said not to read but i couldnt help myself! i kinda wish i hadn't now. i'm not worried about anything other than bleeding in labour. i have a long while to go though.
anyway, congratulations on the birth of your son, he is gorgeous! it's a shame it was such a difficult and scary labour but it's over now and you can finally enjoy time as a little family. hope you feel better and get back to your normal self soon :)


----------



## maggieme

sounds scary, but glad you and your LO are doing good now :) Congratulations!


----------



## mummyvikki

Awww such a traumatic ordeal hun :(
Glad everything is okay now though and massive congratulations on the birth of your baby boy xx


----------



## AngelBunny

wow how frightening for you! you did an amazing job he is absolutely beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Frecks

Cngratulatons, hes lovely :) xxx


----------



## 20102001

I daren't read it but vongrats! :D :hugs:


----------



## DMS

aww! your little one is such a cutie.. congratulations!


----------



## Pippin

Sounds scary but so glad it's all ok. Every birth is different so hopefully you'll never have another one like it. Congratulations he looks gorgeous. x


----------



## Leanne09

Oh god wot an experience u had! Glad ur both doing ok xxx congrats xxx


----------



## Mummyjessie

CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your wee one!! 
What a story.....!!!


----------



## Jellyx

he is sooo cutttte !
Glad to hear that you are doing good :)


----------



## AutumnSky

Big congratulations - he is beautiful! Sorry you had such a traumatic labour though :hug:

Can I just ask what the postnatal care was like at the Heath? I had my son there, and the labour staff were fab, but I wasn't overly impressed with the postnatal care. Since I was only there for about 12hrs after giving birth though, I didn't really care.
However cos I'm having twins this time, I will obviously be there longer, and keep hearing horror stories about the postnatal care, especially with breastfeeding etc.

xx


----------



## xxchelseaxx

congratulations :flower:

Sorry it was so traumatic for you :hugs:


----------



## new_mum

Aww cute little baby :D

Hope you don't mind i skipped the story and headed straight for the pics lol


----------



## ashley2pink

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## JosieM

What an ordeal, well done you! Zac is just gorgeous x


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi hun congratulations on your babyboy and wow you lost allot of blood how scary.I am from south wales and will be delivering at the heath to  xx


----------



## hope4bump

congratulations, you have a beautiful baby x


----------



## Honeybear1976

Hi,
Well done he is absolutely lovely :) I had the exact same problem with my first baby boy, he was posterior (back to back) which is a difficult labour anyway and when I was coming to near fully dilated the midwife said "you've got a lip that's not shifting, I'll shift it for you now" as I was having a contraction she rammed her hand up me and moved it, I almost flew off the bed to smack her :haha: I also had an episiotomy and did eventually manage to push my little man out, but he was 7lb 1oz, 9lb is prob impossible! Glad you had good care, I considered delivering at the Heath this time, but will stick with the Gwent (although I'd rather not) as it's so close to me. Enjoy Zac he's a smasher :)


----------



## proudmumgoth

He is so cute :)


----------



## SugarFairy

Honeybear1976 said:


> Hi,
> Well done he is absolutely lovely :) I had the exact same problem with my first baby boy, he was posterior (back to back) which is a difficult labour anyway and when I was coming to near fully dilated the midwife said "you've got a lip that's not shifting, I'll shift it for you now" as I was having a contraction she rammed her hand up me and moved it, I almost flew off the bed to smack her :haha: I also had an episiotomy and did eventually manage to push my little man out, but he was 7lb 1oz, 9lb is prob impossible! Glad you had good care, I considered delivering at the Heath this time, but will stick with the Gwent (although I'd rather not) as it's so close to me. Enjoy Zac he's a smasher :)

I think they tried to shift it a couple of times but it just wasn't happening. My Mum has a lip that doesn't always shift too and its effected a few of her labours (there's 7 of us).
The Heath was wonderful. I've heard bad things about them but honestly they were brilliant :thumbup:



AutumnSky said:


> Big congratulations - he is beautiful! Sorry you had such a traumatic labour though :hug:
> 
> Can I just ask what the postnatal care was like at the Heath? I had my son there, and the labour staff were fab, but I wasn't overly impressed with the postnatal care. Since I was only there for about 12hrs after giving birth though, I didn't really care.
> However cos I'm having twins this time, I will obviously be there longer, and keep hearing horror stories about the postnatal care, especially with breastfeeding etc.
> 
> xx

Same here, I've heard so many stories where ladies have felt like numbers or cattle!
The day I spent in the surgery recovery ward though was great. OK not great cos I was in pain, stuck to the bed with tubes and wires, but the staff were great. Everyone introduced themselves by name. There were midwives around all the time, taking care of us ladies and the babies. After i did skin-to-skin with Zac - difficult, but the staff were great - another lady came up and sat with him and me in my cubicle, talking to me, calming him down, dressed him (and asked what I wanted him dressed in) and put him to sleep in the cot. Another lady later on (now a receptionist but previously an assistant) came in and asked if she could hug him, spent time with me and so on. I knew their names, they knew mine and treated me like I was important. I had help breastfeeding which I definitely appreciated. It was never suggested to give him a bottle even though I could hardly move. They were wonderful.

When I was moved down to what I assume is the MLU recovery (after it was no longer necessary for me to be in surgery recovery) they were just as good. I asked for help breastfeeding and needed it but soon picked things up. Even though i seemed to be managing they were still brilliant and really supportive.

I have no complaints at all. EVERYONE was fab and I would actually recommend the Heath as a place to birth. Even before anything went wrong they were great :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBoo

Congrats hun he's gorgeous!


----------



## Cloe

Yes, things like these happen, so glad you two made it through so well! Hoping for your speedy recovery! :flower:


----------



## xdxxtx

I didn't read your story because I just didn't have time, but I wanted to congratulate you! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## youngwife20

Congratulations! you went through so much im glad your home with your oh and your adorable baby!!


----------



## hch

congratulations hun , sorry to hear about your birth , Zach is gorgeous! hope you feel better very soon xxx


----------



## Cashewnut

Congrats hun, hes gorgeous. Im due to give birth at the heath as well, was nice to hear a positive, if a little scary story lol. Glad you and little one are okay though :)


----------

